# Schutzhund as a family pet?



## jsking77 (May 23, 2011)

We have a chance to welcome SG Avista von Arkehunde IPO1, Kkl2 ​to our family. Vista is six and will be spayed before adoption. My question is: Are Schutzhund dogs safe around family? 

I guess every dog is different. She comes from a reputable kennel and is being re-homed because her hips aren't perfect for breeding. We're going to see her on Monday and we're really excited. Hopefully she gets along with our male GSD Ozzy. 

P.S. She's on youtube:





and


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

YES!!! Most working line dogs do make wonderful pets! I have had 3-4 WL titled dogs as house dogs at a time! At one point, 3 titled females and a male....bottom line is that they are usually well trained dogs who enjoy being family members....I know there are a few exceptions, but overall, I think some of the dogs who get retired, esp if they lived in a kennel, make fantastic companion dogs! Mine sleep on the couch or bed and just hang out.....

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have 2 GSD's who have been training in schutzhund. My male is 3 and a wonderful companion! Actually I just pulled him from the sport because he is not enjoying it. He now enjoys the "regular dog things" such as hiking, swimming and playing.

My youngest is a year old and is training in schutzhund 2-4 times per week. She is a WONDERFUL companion! Totally bomb proof in temperament and nerve and super social (a lot of people don't like this in a GSD, but from going from a people-reactive companion to a social butterfly working dog - I LOVE IT). She loves children and other dogs, wiggles her butt for strangers on the street and yet kicks butt out on the field.


----------



## jsking77 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the posts, we'll be meeting her tomorrow. The family is excited!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>> "the regular dog things", i like that.

2>>> if i did Schutzhund i would also want my dog to be a 
companion/go anywhere dog.



elisabeth_00117 said:


> 1>>> He now enjoys the "regular dog things" such as hiking, swimming and playing.
> 
> 2>>> My youngest is a year old and is training in schutzhund 2-4 times per week. She is a WONDERFUL companion! Totally bomb proof in temperament and nerve and super social (a lot of people don't like this in a GSD, but from going from a people-reactive companion to a social butterfly working dog - I LOVE IT). She loves children and other dogs, wiggles her butt for strangers on the street and yet kicks butt out on the field.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

They both do - I was just trying to be funny.. hence the "".


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like that your dogs do Schutzhund and they're
pet/companions hence me liking your dogs.



doggiedad said:


> 1>>> "the regular dog things", i like that.
> 
> 2>>> if i did Schutzhund i would also want my dog to be a
> companion/go anywhere dog.





elisabeth_00117 said:


> They both do - I was just trying to be funny.. hence the "".


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, they really are companions first and working partners second.

We live in a high rise apartment building around kids, people of all ages/backgrounds, other dogs, etc.. They travel with me to the farmer's markets, hiking spots, swimming in the lakes and rivers around here. We go to different training venues other than schutzhund and then train multiple times per week in our sport of choice.

My dogs HAVE to be companions and well mannered dogs in society, there are no choices in that regard. They know how to behave in almost every situation and although they do act like dogs sometimes.. lol... they are bettered behaved than most and I think that has a lot to do with how regimented the obedience phase in schutzhund is. It really is about the whole dog, not just the training aspects.


----------



## jsking77 (May 23, 2011)

We went to see 'Vista' last night. She was wonderful ! Her entire coat is extremely soft...all over her body. I have an American GSD and his coat is a little rough on top of his trunk area. Anyways, her social temperament is fantastic -- she is very lovey with all of the family. 

The owner is giving us a short trial before my Ozzy gets home from the advanced obedience training/bark alert. In about a week the owner will bring the dogs together and see if they get along. She'll get spayed at the end of the month and when she is totally healed we will give her a forever home. All her commands are in Dutch lol!!! :wild:


----------



## jsking77 (May 23, 2011)

A recent picture of Vista


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

She is wonderful. i would so be all over this too! Beautiful pup!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Let me put it this way - - - I would feel much more comfortable with a Schutzhund dog in my home than someone's improperly trained/socialized family pet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Vista is gorgeous! I hope she meshes well with you. I agree with EJQ. 
And I hope Ozzy's board and train works out for you and him.


----------



## jsking77 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies! My Dad drove down today to take care of my sick kid and I think he was apprehensive of Vista's background with the sport. An hour later I called him and he wanted to take the dog home with him !
I'm off duty tomorrow so I'll be able to play with her all day.


----------



## Tejasjeff (Jun 7, 2012)

You have no idea what a fantastic pedigree that is.
I saw her Grandfather Senna in Holland year ago at a KNPV club.
Valkenplatz is one of the best working kennels in Holland now.
Just keep the weight off of her with her hips.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Oh my Gosh, she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------

